#ubuntu-uds-client-2 2015-02-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/12/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
<faux_hamster> bonjour
